# joystick for FSX



## Mr.Suave

What would be a good but not too expensive(<$50) joystick for Flight Similator X?


----------



## The_Beast

here you go in your price range

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826102503


If you could extend your budget here is one of the best ones. I have never use this one in game play but I have felt the display model at Best Buy and it was very comfortable and it looked so cool. it had really good throttle feed back too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826102507


----------



## Archangel

the X-52 is really great, yes (i have the X-45 atm,..  and the X-52 costs 150euro,. so close to $200 over here.  )
anyhow..  With any of the Saitek Joysticks you made a good choice,.. i owned quite a few, and they were all really good


----------



## The_Beast

X52 is one of the reasons i want to get a flight simulation game just so i can use it. $200 is alot but at Best Buy they were $130


----------



## Archangel

erm... you're buying a game for a controller?..  isnt it usual the other way around?


----------



## 4W4K3

Wow, that X52 looks so high tech. Got a screen and everything!


----------



## The_Beast

Archangel said:


> erm... you're buying a game for a controller?..  isnt it usual the other way around?



yeah i know it is a really weird but i really want one and i would need a way to justify buying it   




4W4K3 said:


> Wow, that X52 looks so high tech. Got a screen and everything!



at Best Buy i was rushed by my brother but i got a pretty good look at it and WOW if fit my hand, it had excellent feedback and it looks so cool


----------

